# Running Lemur/TouchOSC on a Remix Mini



## AlexRuger (Mar 31, 2016)

Been looking into how best to run Lemur and/or TouchOSC. I want a big (+/- 20") touchscreen, and the iPad Pro is stupidly expensive. I've looked into the Android TV world, but it appears to be kind of hit or miss.

Anyone check out the http://www.jide.com/en/mini (Remix Mini)? Seems like this could be a much better alternative to an Android TV.


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 1, 2016)

Hmm, no one? Guess I'll be the guinea pig and try it out.


----------



## rgames (Apr 1, 2016)

I just got a Samsung Galaxy View (18.4"). I think it's the perfect size - the 10-12 inch tablets were too small and the 24" touchscreens are too large. You can hack something together with a number of different touchscreens but the Galaxy View comes ready to go.

I'm still in the process of getting it set up but so far it seems to work fine with Lemur. I don't use TouchOSC. So far all of my Lemur projects work as they did on my 10" Samsung tablet. I'm setting up a 24 track audio mixer and it's the perfect size for that.

Also, the built-in stand works really well on a typical composer's desk setup.

I got it for $390 used from B&H.

rgames


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Richard, this is actually looking perfect. I wasn't aware there was such a large tablet--the biggest I've found is only about 12".


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 2, 2016)

Asus briefly made an 18.4" tablet that works nicely with Lemur, though it's probably not worth hunting down now that the Samsung is out.

One nice thing about the 18.4" screen size is you can get a matte protector for it. Without one, I found that long swipes or fader movements on a touchscreen this size invariably caused some degree of stick-slip phenomenon.


----------



## rgames (Apr 2, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> I wasn't aware there was such a large tablet--the biggest I've found is only about 12".


Yeah - the Galaxy View has been kind-of under the radar. I don't think it's very popular with the market for which it is intended. I wouldn't be surprised if Samsung discontinued it some time in the next year or so.

For me, though, it's a great size and aspect ratio. Plus, the screen is not super-high-res (1920x988 in Lemur), so your Lemur projects don't get bogged down trying to handle the graphics.

rgames


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 8, 2016)

For those who think 'bigger is better', here is an Android based alternative to turn any screen into a touch surface:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/touchjet-wave-turns-tv-into-a-touchscreen-tablet#/

Or some Windows 7, 8 and 10 based solutions:
http://www.touchlesstouch.com/hardware.php#.VweXzGdBvAQ
http://techpp.com/2012/03/14/make-monitor-touchscreen/

How to enable multiple touchscreens on a single PC running Windows 8 or 10 (see the post of Qtweeder)
http://forums.windowscentral.com/windows-10/377482-multiple-touch-screen-monitors.html
"go into your control panel, search for "tablet", then simply click on tablet pc settings, then click setup at the top, and then press enter till the text appears on the touch enable monitor(s) then tap the monitor you want to be touch enabled"


----------



## Whatisvalis (Apr 8, 2016)

I've never even thought about doing this - so how do you run the Lemur app outside of the iOS environment?


----------



## Lannister (Apr 9, 2016)

Whatisvalis said:


> I've never even thought about doing this - so how do you run the Lemur app outside of the iOS environment?


Lemur is available for Android devices, so if you have an Android device you can purchase and use it like you do on iOS


----------

